# Duda entre hifi o respuesta plana?



## wito (Ene 28, 2009)

hola de nuevo peña, pues resulta que he estado escuchando unos monitores de respuesta plana, en concreto unos krk de 8"  y suenan muy claros.

yo tengo un equipo hifi, pero no tiene la claridad quee tienen esos monitores, mi colega me comenta que el hifi ya se ha quedado anticuado, que la respuesta plana tiene mas calidad, potencia y claridad.

yo defiendo a muerte que mi equipo y el hifi, que tiene mas contundencia que los monitores que el me enseño pero al darle voz lo pierdo todo, graves y claridad, he puesto un post, de ponerle al equipo un amplificador con un subwoofer para que no pierda los graves.

cuando haga la prueba, lo veré. 

pero segun ustedes que soys expertos que me recomendais.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2009)

El dueño del equipo eres tu, así que si te gustan los graves, le pones muchos graves.

Pero si quieres escuchar la música *tal como fue grabada* sin agregados ni faltantes ahí la cosa cambia y debes buscar una respuesta plana que no quite pero tampoco agregue nada a lo original.

Los muy buenos equipos de audio no poseen control de tonos para respetar a rajatabla esta premisa


----------



## wito (Ene 28, 2009)

lo que queria decir que si unos monitores de respuesta plana son mejores que una columna hifi.

como has comentado me gustan los graves contundentes, que se note que tienes potencia. y por supuesto su agudos limpios, los que no te duelen los oidos.

he preguntado eso, porque me iba a comprar las jbl studio 890 con una respuesta de frec de 26 hasta 2XXk, pero me comenta este colega que eso ya esta anticuado que cambia a la respuesta plana.

que opinais de esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2009)

1) El dueño de tus orejas ¿ Quien es ?
2) El equipo ¿ A quien tiene que dar satisfacción ?

Si yo fuera ortodoxo te diría que te compres toda una linea de componentes con respuesta plana con una tolerancia de < 0.1 db para la parte electrónica y < 1 db para los parlantes, te gastaras un dineral y tal vez no te de la satisfacción que buscas.

Pero *NO* te puedo aconsejar eso porque de por medio esta *TU* gusto personal y es a el al que tienes que responder.
Si quieres invertir en un nuevo sistema de parlantes, te consigues un CD de tu agrado que conozcas a la perfección y te vas a una casa de audio y que te prueben con *TU* CD varios modelos a ver cual te gusta mas como suena.

*NUNCA* confíes en un vendedor de audio, cuanto mas altos son sus precios mas mienten
*PRUEBA y COMPARA*, es el único consejo válido

Si tienes ganas leete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


----------



## wito (Ene 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias, ya habia leido esto por lo alto.

tambien he estado en una casa de audio, y he escuchado unas kef de 250 watios, suenan muy bien pero lo que tengo en casa supera con creces al sonido de estas columnas que valen 1500 €.

Voy a poner el equipo en multiamplificado, con una etapa para el sub de 15", otra para las columnas de 3vias  y unas cajas que voy a hacer para solo medios y agudos con otro amplificador. 

Lo que el amplificador del sub es profesional no es hifi, pero tengo un previo hecho para subwoofer que me da un corte de 20Hz, se notara mucho el sonido pro en un sub? o seria mejor comprar un subwoofer activo. he estado viendo un jbl de studio de 600 rms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2009)

No importa que sea *"Hi Fi", "Hi End", "DIY"* o encontrado en la calle, si te satisface como suena y ademas lo comparaste y lo sigues escuchando de tu agrado, *sigue con el*


----------



## centro58 (May 24, 2009)

en lo personal creo que no es tanto el parlante quien define la calidad de audio sino el amplificador y todo lo que esta antes de el puedes tener las mejores bocinas pero si tu amplificador no entrega una buena señal de nada sirve tener buenas bocinas el problema de los gravez y todo eso que dices buscalo mejor en el amplificador o son las bocinas


----------

